# Craftsman 1/2hp Garage Door Opener No Power



## DIYfer (Feb 22, 2011)

Recently my 8 year old Craftsman 1/2hp model 139.18659 GDO started to work intermittently. Then it completely died; no power or light on. Power outlet is working fine. Called my garage door repair guy and he said to check the Receiver Logic Board. The board controls power to the GDO. I opened the panel to access the board and sure enough, after wiggling it a few times and reconnecting connectors, power was back on. No sure how long the this fix will last or I should just replace the board. Will try my luck until the board dies again. Then may just replace it. Part 41A5483-2 is avail thru Sears for $125 or northshorecommercialdoor.com for $65.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

For that age unit and the $65.00 part price, I'd probably get it. I'd also make sure the unit was protected by a surge protector. It doesn't take much(surge) for these boards to go bad.
Ron


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like a loose connection or porr solder joint on one of the connectors. I would take the board out and examine it and the connectors closely.


----------



## DIYfer (Feb 22, 2011)

*Ended up replacing board*

Well it worked for about a week and the problem returned. Took RON6519 advice and purchase new board for $65 thru Northshore. New board has been working great ever since. One note though, the new faceplate does not exactly fit to match the screw holes to the GDO. What I did was replace the faceplate from the old board and wa la perfect fit. Just remember to ground yourself first to remove any electrical discharge that could fry the board circuitry.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

When you wiggled the old board and it began working again you demonstrated that there was nothing wrong with the board itself but rather the plug in connectors. They can get heavily oxidized from condensation and movement will briefly reestablish contact. A proper cleaning and coating of dielectric grease is a more long term repair.


----------

